# Visitor Visa Medical Clearance Timelines



## irisn (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Good Day.

We have applied Visitor visa(Subclass 600) for my mother from India on 22nd April 13(for 12 months period). Till now, the CO at india are waiting for the medical clearance from HOC, sydney.

Could anyone please suggest how long medical clearances are taking now. (its been more than 5weeks for us now).

Also, can we apply for another tourist visa for 3months, when this is under process. (Hoping that 3months would take less time).

Cheers for reading this and looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi same with my mother appkied on 13th may ... any updates ??? Have you received visa . Same vosa category . She is supposed to be here to assist mu pregnancy . Delhi co says the same


----------



## irisn (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Uma,

We are still waiting for the grant and we have also applied for 1 year visa. When i called Aus High Comm, New Delhi, they are saying to wait for one more month.

I too have my due date towards end of july.  . As an alternative, planning to raise visa for 3months for my mother in law. I suggest to plan for an alternative to be on safer side.

will let you know if i hear from them.


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi thanks for your reply . Do keep me posted aa soon as you get visa ... hope you also get it soon . I am also planning the same alternative . U based in sydney ??


----------



## irisn (Jun 15, 2012)

hi uma,

hope we get the visa soon. yes. we live in sydney .


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

hi do buzz me immediately as soon as you get visa it will cheer me up too ... take care hope your health is fine . Am also applying for my mother in law now ... Fingers crossed


----------



## irisn (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Uma,
Thank you. Take care too.....fingers crossed about the visa


----------



## marryme (Oct 23, 2011)

I applied for my in laws visitor visa on 18 April and they did their medical around 22 April. Still no tourist visa grant. IS everyone else in same position? Has anyone got their tourist visa yet? if so, when did you apply?


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

it seems there are some global delays in Sydney medical timelines .. takes atleast 2 months it seems . Have applied for my parents on may 13th ...my father got it immediately he had only xray . my mother was given 2-3 tests due to a past Tb scar hence awaiting hers . Do buzz when you get yours . did you apply for 1 year visa ?


----------



## vshank (Jun 25, 2013)

In the same boat ....father's visa cleared. Mother's visa pending medical clearance. Why do they make it such a big issue for visitors. Ridiculous. I am due in October. Anyone have any news on their pending visas?


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi vshank when did you apply for thevisa ??? As yours is october I giess u shld surely get it. It is apparently taking atleast 2 months


----------



## vshank (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Umak25. They applied in last week of June. I am praying and that is all im doing now a days. What is the status of the visa for your parents?


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi vshank my father had just xray . We applied on may 13th and he got on may 28th . This was for visitor visa 600 one year visa he got it on 28th iune itself . My moms is still pendong apparently due to medical clearances . She was given some additional tests as she had a tb scar but the tests happened with my fathers only ...but yet to get visa . Delhi consulate says another 1 month wait atleast . In their websotr they have mentioned a maximum timeline of 4 months .


----------



## vshank (Jun 25, 2013)

oh ok. Can you tell me how long after applying was your mother asked for additional tests. It is some relief for you because atleast they asked for further tests which means they will make a decision soon.


----------



## marryme (Oct 23, 2011)

umak25 said:


> it seems there are some global delays in Sydney medical timelines .. takes atleast 2 months it seems . Have applied for my parents on may 13th ...my father got it immediately he had only xray . my mother was given 2-3 tests due to a past Tb scar hence awaiting hers . Do buzz when you get yours . did you apply for 1 year visa ?


how did you know your dad got his health check passed but not your mum? did you email your CO and they tell u that? we have applied for 4 month visa, they both did x-rays


----------



## marryme (Oct 23, 2011)

vshank said:


> In the same boat ....father's visa cleared. Mother's visa pending medical clearance. Why do they make it such a big issue for visitors. Ridiculous. I am due in October. Anyone have any news on their pending visas?


we still have no news. how did you know your dad got his health check passed but not your mum? did you email your CO and they tell u that? we have applied for 4 month visa, they both did x-rays


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

My father visa got emailed to us. I called delhi high commission and CO told me that my mother medical clearance is awaited frim sydney global health centre. They are also not able to give a clear timeline as of now. she also told me that in my dad case visa was cleared bcoz medical cleared immediately.


----------



## marryme (Oct 23, 2011)

i got an email saying it could take 3 months to process tourist visa, not 2 months


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hope the process is expedited and the visa comes soon. Fingers crossed


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

hi all ...iris and marryme .//// any updates ??/ did any of you get any further information on the tourist visa status ????


----------



## marryme (Oct 23, 2011)

umak25 said:


> hi all ...iris and marryme .//// any updates ??/ did any of you get any further information on the tourist visa status ????


no still no news, rang immi and no answer just same message, could be 3 months..........


----------



## marryme (Oct 23, 2011)

hi guys
i know how you can find out when they are processing medicals from. you call the global feedback unit and tell them you are waiting for visitor visa clearance. call 133 177. they are helpful. on monday 1 july they were processing medicals of around 17 april. and on teusday 18 april medicals, wednesday 19 april medicals and today they are processing medicals from around 20 april. obviously this is not 100per cent but gives u some idea. hope that helps u all


----------



## vshank (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Umak25....any news from your parents about visa? Nothing as yet from mine but I called the global feedback unit...they said they are still processing April. I hope they dont come back and say further tests.


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Thanks this info does sound encouraging atleast I can now expect by end of this month I hope . 



marryme said:


> hi guys
> i know how you can find out when they are processing medicals from. you call the global feedback unit and tell them you are waiting for visitor visa clearance. call 133 177. they are helpful. on monday 1 july they were processing medicals of around 17 april. and on teusday 18 april medicals, wednesday 19 april medicals and today they are processing medicals from around 20 april. obviously this is not 100per cent but gives u some idea. hope that helps u all


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi vshank still no update for my mom . Am still waiting with hope that it will come by end of this month atleast :fingerscrossed: Even I am praying that they dont come bck with further tests !!! 




vshank said:


> Hi Umak25....any news from your parents about visa? Nothing as yet from mine but I called the global feedback unit...they said they are still processing April. I hope they dont come back and say further tests.


----------



## marryme (Oct 23, 2011)

our tourist visa was granted last week. finally! they lodge in mid april so it is taking long time. anyway im happy now :clap2:


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi thats great news congrats now my hopes r also renewed atleast its around 3 months !!!! Am just prayin I dot get back for any further tests ...all the best njoy ur time woth your parents



marryme said:


> our tourist visa was granted last week. finally! they lodge in mid april so it is taking long time. anyway im happy now :clap2:


----------



## irisn (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Uma and All,
Its been a while i checked expat forum. We are still waiting for tourist visa of my mom. They applied on 23rd april.

Congratulations to marryme for the visa grant. Have a great time with your parents .


Hi Uma, 
Any news on your mothers visa and how is your health? On what date did they apply?


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi iris no reolies on my mom visa yet. Shebapplied on may13th so I am hopong u get it soon . 
My health is fine so far but this being my second delivery and my girst onebwas 3 weeks early...expectingnanytimebafter julyn20th ... we r tryinh to process in laws visa for 3 months .... fingers crossed


----------



## irisn (Jun 15, 2012)

hi uma,
my mother in law got visa in just one week and is not requested for medicals. we applied for 3months period.
July 20th is so close. take care....
will let you know if we get my moms visa.


----------



## karu (Jul 14, 2013)

*Karu*

Hi i have also applied for my mom on 29th may.medicals done on 5th june . It has been referred to HOC sydney.I am also expecting visa. please share when u got visa:fingerscrossed:


----------



## irisn (Jun 15, 2012)

hi karu,
sure will let you know.


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi my inlaws have got visa 3 months within 4 days of application . Hence they are coming now . So i am relieved as of now ..hoping my mom will get it wihin 2 or 3 weeks . Any update from ur mom side ???



irisn said:


> hi uma,
> my mother in law got visa in just one week and is not requested for medicals. we applied for 3months period.
> July 20th is so close. take care....
> will let you know if we get my moms visa.


----------



## irisn (Jun 15, 2012)

hi uma,
that's good.
even my mother in law is coming here.
my mothers visa is still pending.


----------



## karu (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi irisn , umak25 ,
I need to resubmit all the supporting documents for my mother in law visa again?


----------



## irisn (Jun 15, 2012)

hi karu,
yes. you need to submit all supporting documents again. we applied from india and its completely new application for my mother in law.


----------



## karu (Jul 14, 2013)

irisn said:


> hi karu,
> yes. you need to submit all supporting documents again. we applied from india and its completely new application for my mother in law.


Thanks irisn


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi irisin any updates .for ur mom? Whe was her medical test dates and from where in india ?? My moms was may 22nd amd from chennao apollo ehealth ...just trying to reassess if any updates 
Howss ur health also ?? Hope u r keepin well all the best for ur deliveru too. My inlaws have arrived so just relaxed now


----------



## irisn (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Uma,

Good news. My mother was granted visa yesterday. They applied on 23rd April and medicals done in Hyderabad on 29th April.

Good to know that your in laws arrived. Definitely you must have been relieved from some tension.My mother in law will be reaching sydney tomorrow.Hope all goes fine and thanks for the wishes.

Take care of your health too and all the best on visa.


----------



## umak25 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi irisin 

Good news my mom got visa today finally . All the best to you too .

Thanks 

Uma 




irisn said:


> Hi Uma,
> 
> Good news. My mother was granted visa yesterday. They applied on 23rd April and medicals done in Hyderabad on 29th April.
> 
> ...


----------



## irisn (Jun 15, 2012)

Thats great Uma. 
Thanks for the wishes.


----------

